# Helmet/goggle advice



## Cpapp (Jan 5, 2014)

So now my dad wants me to get a helmet, because I want to get into park. I'm trying to find a low profile helmet, and some Oakley goggles. (I can get a discount on Oakley goggles) but I haven't been able to find a relatively cheap, lower profile helmet. Any help?
Thanks


----------



## brownSnow (Jan 7, 2009)

goggle wise i'd redo oakley airbrakes, i've got a pair and i love them. 

Oakley Airbrake Snow | Official Oakley Store | Canada


helmet and cheap shouldn't be in the same sentence, spend some money and protect you're bean from this --->:dizzy:

bern / pro-tec / sandbox , etc., all have some great choices of low profile lids. good luck, go tell you're dad you need an allowance increase


----------



## Cpapp (Jan 5, 2014)

I wish I had an allowance, but they did pay for the last lift ticket
Anyways I'll look into the airbrake's but I've read that the smith maze helmet is lightweight and a low profile, is it a good choice?


The airbrake's seem nice, but are a little expensive. (Even with the discount) What about the oakley ambush and twisted?


----------



## brownSnow (Jan 7, 2009)

google Consumer reports on helmets, i'm sure if you research you'll see how the smith helmet stacks up against others price/safety wise


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

The Bern hardhat construction is my favorite. Besides being lopro they can withstand multiple impacts, and they have some give to them so they just fit way better than the eps foam style super rigid helmets.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

In any case, this is a good example of "pick your battles". Show yourself as being reasonable in this case and you can use it to your advantage when something more contentious comes up.


----------



## Cpapp (Jan 5, 2014)

I would prefer to have a helmet that doesn't have the brim in the front though.
Yeah earlier today we went looking for some helmets, but being Sunday, only Dick's sporting goods was open. Found out I would probably need a large, I've got a pretty big head. There's a place called zumiez really close to me, supposed to have a larger selection than dick's so Ill try to get there soon.
Prefer not to order online because depending on the weather (rain), I may hit the slopes Saturday.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Cpapp said:


> I would prefer to have a helmet that doesn't have the brim in the front though.


The Macon does not have a brim. Looks like a skateboard helmet.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Pick what ever helmet at the store that fits the shape of your head best. The better a helmet fits the lighter it will feel on your head.


----------



## FrootStick (Oct 30, 2013)

Hey mate.

I have the Smith Maze and the Oakley Airbrake combo. They fit really well together. 

The helmet is really light! And a great fit.


----------



## Cpapp (Jan 5, 2014)

Ok, I may get the maze, and the reports have said that it can take a few blows, so I'll look I into it. When I go the slopes I'll check out the shop there because locally, there hasn't been much.
Goggle wise I'll just get the cheapest pair that looks good and fits well.


----------



## Elit3PwnZ0r (Jan 9, 2014)

Cpapp said:


> I wish I had an allowance, but they did pay for the last lift ticket
> Anyways I'll look into the airbrake's but I've read that the smith maze helmet is lightweight and a low profile, is it a good choice?
> 
> 
> The airbrake's seem nice, but are a little expensive. (Even with the discount) What about the oakley ambush and twisted?


That is the combo that I have. Oakley Airbrake and Smith Maze helmet. I find the goggles fit in nicely without a gap and are comfortable on my face with the helmet on. :eusa_clap: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cpapp (Jan 5, 2014)

Does anybody know if the k2 rival fits with most oakley goggles? I've read it's a good helmet, but haven't seen anything fitting wise


----------



## justinthorpe (Oct 31, 2013)

If you haven't already purchased a helmet I recommend any Bern helmet, I paid $75 for the Bern Hardhat with brim. They're light, lowpro helmets, stylish, & pretty well fit well with the fishbowl type goggles. I also recommend Anon goggles, I picked up a brand new pair of fishbowls reflective goggs for $60. The helmet & goggles fit snug together & they're both really comfortable & warm.


----------



## Cpapp (Jan 5, 2014)

I can get he oakley ambush for $30-$40 so I think I'm going to get those.
Helmet wise I'll probably just go into the store and see what fits and is comfortable with the helmet. (Low profile)


----------



## djmisio85 (Jan 22, 2013)

My Smith Gage Helmet arrived yesterday and it fits PERFECT with my Oakley Splice Goggles. No gap whatsoever above my goggles, and my nose is not crushed down by the goggles. Also the peak of the helmet sits nicely above the goggles upper vents, so hopefully snow won't accumulate on the goggles when its snowing hard.

As a piece of advice, when you buy a helmet, take your goggles with you to the shop when you try it on, or ask the staff if you can try on goggles they have. *POINT:* Try it with the goggles around the helmet, then under the helmet to see what works :thumbsup:

When I tried on my Gage, I first put the goggle straps under the helmet, and the fit was terrible. Then the shop staff told me to try with the straps around the helmet... and Bob's your uncle, perfect fit :yahoo:


----------



## Cpapp (Jan 5, 2014)

Thanks for the input.
I've been looking at all their models again, and the crowbar/splice caught my attention (crowbars cheaper for the color I want)
Anyone have any experience with the crowbar?


----------

